# sick and of filter clogging



## jeebise233 (Oct 2, 2015)

hey guys my raw comes from the big c and it comes in a rock form, so i crush it down as much as possile then i put in into a flask i add my bb,baand oil put my flask in a pan half full of water i turn the stove on and while it is boiling i am stiring the solution once i see that is is clear i then pour in into a millipore stericup, now the problem comes i pump ta few times and its barley coming out i have to what 25 minutes and i only have 250ml filtered the rest i have to use another miilpour stericup then i filter that and it takes its time but to take 45 minutes for 500ml somethings wrong do u think its my raw with all binders and shit they put in or what plz help


----------



## greggy (Oct 2, 2015)

Purity of your raws definitely play a huge roll in your filtering. Do you use a hand pump or electric. I have used several filters but have found the Zapcaps works best for me.


----------



## aon1 (Oct 2, 2015)

If its a purity problem , it would add a step and a little more time, but couldn't you do a recrystallization to purify the powders into crystal raws?


----------



## greggy (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes. Could try to filter just your oil and see if it's the filter that your using without the raw. If it flows fine than I would lean towards the purity of the raws. I've used 2 of the sponsors here on the board and zero problems.


----------



## jeebise233 (Oct 2, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 20, 2015)

Back in the day we would poor it through a paper coffee filter before filtering it. 

  CG


----------



## davidvc (Nov 12, 2015)

i did fina pellets that way


----------



## irish_sd (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, double filter it, by doing a coffee filter first.
Then through the bottle top filter.
Also, some compounds take longer to filter than others.
Like test e comes all densely packed like a rock and takes a while to filter.
Tren a also takes some time to filter.
Other compounds run through easily.


----------

